# EASTBOURNE LID, PROFESSIONALLY CLEANED



## and. (Apr 7, 2006)

ALL CLEANED NOW! WHAT A FECKIN JOB! CHEERS DR Z! I HIGHLY RECOMMEND HIM! GET YOUR LIDS TO HIM PEOPLE!

 BEFORE







 AFTER
















 [][][][][][][]


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Apr 7, 2006)

Wonder how it was done. I see there is risk involoved. I see under the co in cold is a large square and in the bottom picture is all cracked in the same square box, but it is a great job

 rick


----------

